# problem with startup script for adsl, adsl works manually

## lukdk

hello,

I'm trying to figure out why my start-up script doesn't bring my adsl connection up.

localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting ppp0

 *   Bringing up ppp0

 *     adsl

 *       Starting ADSL for ppp0

TIMED OUT

/usr/sbin/pppoe-start: line 198:  5945 Terminated              $CONNECT <(echo "$CONFREAD") > /dev/null 2>&1                                              [ !! ]

localhost ~ # pppoe-start

. Connected!

localhost ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

config_ppp0=( "adsl" )

I also tried with adding the option dsl_user_eth0="user@ISP"

Any ideas where I should start looking?

----------

## danielLIU

try:

config_ppp0=( "ppp" ) 

here is my /etc/conf.d/net *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> config_eth1="172.16.20.19 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 172.16.20.255"
> 
> config_ppp0="ppp"
> ...

 

----------

